# Did any of you guys feel achey before you went into labor?



## saslewis11 (Nov 27, 2006)

Since last night, I've been feeling pretty achey in my muscles...mainly arms and legs. Kind of like when you have the flu, or a fever, but I'm not sick.

It's just kind of weird...I'm 37 weeks and have lost some of my mucus plug, I'm dilating, etc...things are moving along...just wanting to know if anybody else experienced this.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't experienced it (because I have never experienced labor) but in my prepared childbirth class last night the instructor was saying consistent body aches are a sign of labor. HTH.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

ohhh i have been feeling this way all night/day...just about 40 weeks. Hope that this is true! Nausea on and off too.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

saslewis11- we're due on the same day and I've been feeling really achy in my stomach. Not just my lower abdomen, but up along the sides, too. I sure hope it's a sign of impending labor! My family is ready to kick me out I'm so cranky!


----------



## saslewis11 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup-I hear ya on the crankiness...I seriously feel like I have the worst case of PMS ever. People-stay out of my way!!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I felt HORRIBLE the day before I went into labor, I had major pains, extremely cranky, tired...DH went into a frenzy that day too, lol. I took a bath and I think that made things slow down, then I went to bed and slept like 10 hours. One thing that made me feel like I was close was my body "cleaning out", a little TMI, but I swear I had to poo a million times that day. I woke up the next day and felt awesome and asked DH what we were going to do, made breakfast, then sat down to talk to my friend and my water broke when I was on the phone. You could be getting ready, I was 41 wks when this all happened.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, I had full body achiness about 4-5 days before I had DS. I thought I was getting the flu. When I checked into the hospital (my water broke) they told me the achiness had def been a sign.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, that's good to hear. I feel like I pulled every weed in the front yard by hand; my back and thighs are so sore and achy.


----------



## fireshifter (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Well, that's good to hear. I feel like I pulled every weed in the front yard by hand; my back and thighs are so sore and achy.

I DID pull every weed in the book today,







: and I helped DH put together a sandbox for DS, planted green beans and three hanging baskets and tromped around a pasture with my horse checking a fence and moving a large water tank with DH. I am sore, but it's probably my fault. I"m noticing a lot of cervical stinging right now. Not a lot of contractions, just stuff deep inside. I'd love it if something gets kick-started.

Jen D.


----------

